# non championship status ?????



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

i was looking at a show form and where it lists snow spotted bengals it is under non championship ????? is that right ? i they have champion status lol can anyone help !!  please x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Stacey,couldn't tell you but one of the other Bengal breeders will know am sure


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Have a look on The Bengal Cat Club they should be able to tell you a bit more.
Also on there you will find the contact details for Mrs Frances Peace who is the breed recorder for bengals if you send her an email she will certainly be able to help with your query.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Just found this on the site 

The Brown Marbled Bengals and the Snow Spotted Bengals were granted Championship status at the GCCF Council meeting on 24th October 2007 with effect from 1st June 2008.

The Black Silver Bengals and the Silver Snow Bengals were granted Preliminary status at the GCCF Council meeting on 24th October 2007 with immediate effect.

But the following seems to conflict with it?

GCCF BENGAL STANDARD OF POINTS
With effect from 24th October 2007
Breed Number 76

Brown (Black) Spotted Bengal (Championship) . . . . 76 30 
Brown (Black) Marbled Bengal (Provisional) . . . . . . 76 20 
AOC-Eyed Snow Spotted Bengal (Provisional) . . . . . 76a 30 
Blue-Eyed Snow Spotted Bengal (Provisional) . . . . . 76b 30 
AOC-Eyed Snow Marbled Bengal (Provisional) . . . . . 76a 20 
Blue-Eyed Snow Marbled Bengal (Provisional) . . . . . 76b 20 
Black Silver Spotted Bengal (Preliminary) . . . . . . . 76 30s 
Black Silver Marbled Bengal (Preliminary) . . . . . . . 76 20s 
AOC-Eyed Silver Snow Spotted Bengal (Preliminary) . 76a 30s 
Blue-Eyed Silver Snow Spotted Bengal (Preliminary) . 76b 30s 
AOC-Eyed Silver Snow Marbled Bengal (Preliminary) . 76a 20s 
Blue-Eyed Silver Snow Marbled Bengal (Preliminary) . 76b 20s


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

Snow spotted have championship status - which show is it?

Is it the show that is a non championship show or the Snow?

Let me know & I'll have a look at the schedule, how weird :confused1:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

As far as I'm aware Snow Spotted have championship status but Snow Marbles don't at the moment. Not sure why that show says non championship tho. Will have a look into it too see what I can find out


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.croydoncatclub.co.uk/

if you check on the schedule you will find it there

and thank you all so much for helping


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

contact the show manager - it will be a mistake with the schedule being copied over from last year


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah it's the same as with a schedule i once read, they hadn't bothered to update it!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ok i emailed the show manager and have had nothing back  and its not been changed either  can i just enter and it will be sorted or do i need to know first ?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Hi,

I have just phoned the show manager for you.
She says it is an error on her part, just enter as normal and she will make sure the catalogue entry is correct.

Just put a note in with your entry stating the error on schedule.

Look forward to seeing you there - I am going to that one too xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Is there not a phone number so you can talk to the show manager?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

oh cool thank you gosh BLONDE MOMENT !! should of thought of that to call lol look forward to seeing you there hun !!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

It is certainly a mistake, Snow Spotted do have Champ status as of June this year. You can still go ahead and enter the show, it won't make any difference to the classes as such. No doubt lots of people have pointed out the mistake to the show manager by now!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> No doubt lots of people have pointed out the mistake to the show manager by now!


Actually she was completely unaware when I rang her earlier. She made a note of it there and then and said she would make ammendments as necessary.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

It's not that unusual for similar mistakes to occur in schedules - show managers are supposed to check all the new status breeds before publishing their schedules each year, and also check there are no rule changes etc - but not that many seem to bother to do so!



Toby & Darwin said:


> Actually she was completely unaware when I rang her earlier. She made a note of it there and then and said she would make ammendments as necessary.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

i was just worried as i needed to know what judge etc as my girl is now an adult and is able to get CC's  but thank you all for your help and advice etc and thanks toby & dawin for calling  xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad it's all sorted now.


----------

